# TOKYO



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Tokyo is always a favorite destination for me!





:horse:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx for the new updates, Momo1435 :cheers: The lights of Tokyo always look so beautiful at night... these shots just confirm that!


----------



## qoo (Aug 4, 2009)

"Tokyo is beautiful at night"

This is what I agree with.
The daytime is just plain ugly coming out in public.


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

And how many approximately lives people in Tokyo?


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## vestige (Jul 24, 2009)

Momo1435 said:


> bluestyle.livedoor.biz/


^^
Woah...it's like an inverted space of stars...

I really love Japan...I miss Tokyo(esp. Shibuya) and Yokohama.


Can you post some pics of Yokohama, Osaka, and Kyoto ^_^


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

> Tokyo　station


復元中　Restoring　2011








1914


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos, like the below (from Momo1435):


>


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

what a huge city is Tokyo!

I want to visit, but is very expensive haha, It looks very modern and clean.


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

Super photos!!!.
And how many there is number in *** hotel?


----------



## qoo (Aug 4, 2009)

We need to clean them up.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

View from the Tokyo Sky tree (October 2016)

DSC02537 by ume-y, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

June 2016, view from Roppongi Hills Mori Tower:

From the top of Roppongi Hills - Tokyo City View by Stefan Laketa, en Flickr

From Tokyo World Trade Center:

Jpan2 by Anek Suwannaphoom, en Flickr

Colorful Shinjuku:

View of Tokyo by Phakorn, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Marunouchi/Ōtemachi June 25:

Tokyo Urban Landscapes #125 by Takayuki Tamura, en Flickr

Shinjuku June 2016:

Tokyo skyline by Jarek, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tokyo metropolitan government building - Japan by Andrés Sánchez G., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

prolouge04 by Souls_Eater, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tokyo 4079 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by B Lucava, on Flickr

SHINJUKU by B Lucava, on Flickr

TOKYO panorama by B Lucava, on Flickr

IMG_1873 by Hajime Seki, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tokyo Tower and skyline at dusk from Roppongi Hills by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo Skyline*
View from the top of Mt. Kobotoke-shiroyama (小仏城山 670m). 23-Jan-2016.








Source: https://flic.kr/p/CSbBcp


Week 8 - Tokyo sunset viewed from Ichikawa, Chiba by Raystinger, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*

All of Tokyo by Tim Bueger, en Flickr


Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tokyo Imperial Palace, November 2016

Tokyo dawn - Marunouchi, Central Tokyo by Geoff Whalan, en Flickr


Tokyo dawn - Marunouchi, Central Tokyo by Geoff Whalan, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Panoramic View (From Roppongi hills Mori Tower)* Original Size (20451 x 3105)	
December 23, 2016 

PC235990-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


PC236007-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower - Shinjuku*
Views from the Observatory on the 50th floor









*
Tokyo City Views!* 














































Source: http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52394233.html


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't know if you guys know his channel (or if it have been posted here yet) but it's very interesting. Walking through Tokyo streets (no shaking camera) in 4K. One of the most interesting experiences I ever seen on Youtube.


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

dj4life said:


> Tokyo 4079 by tokyoform, on Flickr


Haha I think this one is far more interesting than just a photo!!


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo, rainy day (2017)*
Views from Roppongi Hills Mori Tower:

20170210_SkyDeck_SnowClouds_TameikeSide_24mm by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


20170210_SkyDeck_SnowClouds_ShinjukuSibuyaSide_24mm by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo, rainy day (2017)*, Panoramic views:

20170210_SkyDeck_SnowClouds_ShinjukuSibuyaSide_42mm by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr

Sun Light:

20170213_SkyDeck_Sunset_MtFuji_200mmPanorama by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr

2017, Tokyo Bay View: (Original size: 27.763 x 3.313)

20170213_SkyDeck_BosoPeninsula_200mmPanorama by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## Mild Ignoramus (Feb 15, 2017)

Phwoar that sunset panorama is incredible


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo* (Wallpapers)

IMG_0008.jpg by Julie Cummings, en Flickr


View from the Tokyo Sky Tree - Japan by Nomadcitizen, en Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

emansion 23区内の新築マンション価格動向（その67）


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

What a city! good pics


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

Still the best cityscape.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Tokyo Skyline by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

Japan is my favourite country on Earth. I've been to Kyoto (the most beautiful and magical city), Hiroshima, Osaka, Mt. Fuji and Tokyo. What a trip! Tokyo is iconic! I wish I was Japanese.


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Tokyo is a magic city, I was in Japan when I was a child and it was an amazing experience, I wanna come back :v
Greetings from Peru


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Marunouchi / Otemachi Area:*

Tokyo station by Bill Kralovec, en Flickr


Upward view of Marunouchi by huzu1959, en Flickr


Upward view of Otemachi by huzu1959, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo 2016*


Tokyo Sky by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


Sunrise in MInato-ku, Tokyo by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo night (2016)*

Roppongi Night View from Osaki by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


Shinjuku Night View from Osaki by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


Double Tower in Tokyo by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo Panoramic views:* (Day / Night)

Teads Outstream Summit Video - Tokyo, Japan by Teads, en Flickr

*Tokyo 360° (Origina size:l 19238 × 2985)*

Teads Outstream Summit Video - Tokyo, Japan by Teads, en Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Amazing city, good pics


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34033638093/

Tokyo view - April 2017

P4046747-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo, June 2017*

P6010674-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr

*Ikebukuro*

P5220454-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr

*Shinjuku*

P7011504-Pano by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


P7011484-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo - October 2017*


Tokyo skyline by Andy Rouse, en Flickr


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Amazing Tokyo


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo: Otemachi/ Marunouchi. October 15, 2017*

P1080647 by Joel Waters, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo Skyline, December 2017.* (Original size: 13.333 x 4.200)

Sunset on the Land of the Rising Sun by Nathan Ceulemans, en Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Amazing city!!!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sensoji, Asakusa

source:
https://twitter.com/shimokura_vio/status/955395691538350080


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tokyo Station



















https://twitter.com/miya_1102/status/955414366051975169




















https://twitter.com/G_A_S_O/status/955369821637459973


----------



## Xephiroth (Feb 25, 2005)

^^ How often does the heavy snow occur in Tokyo ?

By the way, I have been to Tokyo many times and I must say that Tokyo is a fantastic city. One of the greatest cities in the world.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Shibuya Crossing - Tokyo, Japan by Quan Pham, on Flickr










Shibuya Crossing - Tokyo, Japan by Quan Pham, on Flickr










Shibuya Crossing - Tokyo, Japan by Quan Pham, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Akiba



source:
DSC04238 by akiba asterisk, on Flickr




source:
DSC04236 by akiba asterisk, on Flickr


----------



## Mild Ignoramus (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey Momo, nice pics. Can we look forward to some updates in your other thread any time soon?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

..


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

..


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, guys please check out my vlog about the incredible Tokyodisneysea a Disney park like no other! Here I share with you my experiences at TOKYO DisneySea, the world's 4th most visited amusement park! Show you the main light show, the rides, talk about the prices of various items, so on and so forth! Don´t forget to drop a like, leave a comment, share and subscribe! Cheers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHJObeL1h5U


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Shibuya

2013 -> 2020























source:
https://twitter.com/moestructure/status/1238613174334541825


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Back in Tokyo for a visit by Jon Siegel, no Flickr




Sancha Alley by Ryota Susaki, no Flickr




2020011308807- by Doktor Propeller, no Flickr




2020011308806- by Doktor Propeller, no Flickr




2020011208797- by Doktor Propeller, no Flickr




D850_1127 by Morihiro MATSUSHIRO, no Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*source*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **flo73400*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **flo73400* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **flo73400* ​


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Tokyo Night by toumasaveme, no Flickr



東京都庁展望台, Night view from Tokyo Metropolitan Government by yuyu green, no Flickr



Tokyo Michiterasu 2017 by Hiroshi Sato, no Flickr



tamachi by shinya hirose, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Akihabara on a cold day by kimiron, no Flickr

New Instagram Photo by Trey Ratcliff, no Flickr

thought in movement by David Wilkinson, no Flickr

Streets of Tokyo by Witek,Tomek, no Flickr

A Tower In The City by aotaro, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Salarymen crowd after work, Shinjuku, Tokyo by Pavel Peroutka, no Flickr

31288 by Junaid Manzoor, no Flickr

Night in the city, Shinjuku, Tokyo by Pavel Peroutka, no Flickr

Shibuya by Lucas Schiller, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

JMKP2722 by Joe Motohashi, no Flickr

JMKP2743 by Joe Motohashi, no Flickr

L1004416 by Joe Motohashi, no Flickr

JMKP2731 by Joe Motohashi, no Flickr

JMKP2725 by Joe Motohashi, no Flickr

JMKP2719 by Joe Motohashi, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Ikekuburo by Stuart Rankin, no Flickr

machida city japan by Yoshimitsu Kurooka, no Flickr

Tokyo Morning by •°°••°Aureliano Buendía°••°°•, no Flickr

Crossing by Disposalbag, no Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Always a pleasure to see photos of the back alleys of Tokyo where life moves at a different pace


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Tokyo Sky Lamp by www.tokyoshot.com, no Flickr

Tokyo Night Skyline, 2018 by Marty Gowan, no Flickr

20181001-2-2 by a s, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Shibuya Crossing by Austin Floyd, no Flickr

Snow Caked Shinjuku by Dave Schaefer, no Flickr

Tokyo streams by David Wilkinson, no Flickr

Asakusa,Tokyo,japon by SEBASTIEN SCHNEIDER, no Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------

